# Meetup.com groups



## Darkstar1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey all, just wanted to write this hoping that it might help anyone. 
Iv'e recently attended 3 social anxiety groups (I live in Sydney, Australia) through meetup.com
I found the first one very hard to go to, mostly prior to it ofcourse.
I went to a park, casual meetup and chat, a dinner, and out for coffee.
Iv'e found it really helpful and want to encourage anyone out there just to go to a group, i guess of any sort and just break through that first barrier, I know it takes allot but it's worth it. SA is ongoing but if you can go to these sorts of things i highly recommend it. And yes, my sa is pretty bad, but its getting better.


----------

